

Zdenek Kalal's object tracking algorithm learns on the fly - hansy
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/31/zdenek-kalals-object-tracking-algorithm-learns-on-the-fly-like/

======
karl_nerd
From this paper
[http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/Publications/20...](http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/Publications/2010_icip.pdf)
it seems that the system collects images of successful detections, and that
way gets more data to base its' coming detections on. In this demo this seem
more responsive than Kinect, but on the other hand he's only tracking one
object at the time, is he?

~~~
regularfry
I think the single-object constraint here is an artifact of the UI rather than
a limitation of the algorithm.

------
deltriggah
API please.

